# Day 61..............



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Well its 61 days since Crystal went walk abouts. 

I am hoping to keep a diary of events here. Although im experienced with breeding I do not no it all and I may need the help of those more experienced. :thumbup: 

She could be due any time from the 10th feb to 6th March but I think she is nearer to the the 10th.

She has a massive belly, I can feel and see the kits moving. :001_wub: She is eating well and fine in her self. I have tried to take her temp but she wasnt impressed so I may just leave that and look for the other signs. 

I have her birthing box set up in the corner of my bedroom which she is happy with and using. I have confined her to this room now as the other animals may stress her out. 

I have all my birthing equipment to hand along with a note book and pen which is all ready wrote out for me to add times and pushing etc. 

She is grooming her belly a lot but has no milk yet. 

I will add some pics of her in a bit.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Good luck hope all goes well for you, and all kitties are big, strong and healthy:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

anytime from 10th feb to 6th march thats a pretty big gap lol!! if they are moving they must be at least 6/7weeks!! pics??


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Some pics of her today, not the easiest to take pics of.....

Her belly seems to of dropped!!!!!.....


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

wow she's massive, she wont go till March the 10th thats like another 6 weeks, and cats are only pregnant for 9  looks like she has about a week to go


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Oooo im guessing 4 maybe 5! all boys lol!!

Are you going to keep any? Im guessing she will have some whites!


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

GeordieBabe said:


> wow she's massive, she wont go till March the 10th thats like another 6 weeks, and cats are only pregnant for 9  looks like she has about a week to go


I agree with GeordieBabe, she is big so I think earlier rather than later.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Shes being really playful today.

Not sure if im going to keep any yet, I already have 6!!!!!!!! 
god knows how many in there, they always look soo big then suprise you!

Just took another pic, love this one.

LOOK AT MY BELLY MUM!!.......:001_wub:


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

How many does everyone think she's having? for names im gonna go for old sweetie names like, 
Sherbet Lemon
Black Jack
Fruit Salad
Rhubarb and Custard
Dolly Mixture
Pear Drop
Cherry Lips

any idea peeps? xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

kiara said:


> How many does everyone think she's having? for names im gonna go for old sweetie names like,
> Sherbet Lemon
> Black Jack
> Fruit Salad
> ...


 there all the names i did on the last litter lol :lol:

i like frut salad lemon r&c dolly mix mn pear drop


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> there all the names i did on the last litter lol :lol:
> 
> i like frut salad lemon r&c dolly mix mn pear drop


LOL!!! which ones did you end up using so i dont use the same? xx


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah bless her good luck she is lovely. I did cakes and biscuits with my pups I like lemon bon bon:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

kiara said:


> LOL!!! which ones did you end up using so i dont use the same? xx


you cant registered yours though can you? I meant mine were ped names but they have all gone to knew homes now! it doesnt matter use them lol! i like the lemon and sherbet!

I currently have curlywurly jellybean & toffeeswirl


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Dat 62 and we have digging..............


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck I hope she has a safe delivery


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Day 63......

Well no kittens but as we have had digging i would say she got pregnant within the first week of being out. so im going to bring my dates between 10th and the 16th. if nothing by then i will take her for a little check up. 

getting excited now. :thumbup:


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> you cant registered yours though can you? I meant mine were ped names but they have all gone to knew homes now! it doesnt matter use them lol! i like the lemon and sherbet!
> 
> I currently have curlywurly jellybean & toffeeswirl


No mine cant be reg. cute names. xx


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

vizzy24 said:


> Good luck I hope she has a safe delivery


Thanks. xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

what is the day 63 taken from?


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> what is the day 63 taken from?


The day she went missing. 9th December. Have I got it wrong?? xx


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

oooooooooooh............ Just noticed we have a 'like' button!!:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

kiara said:


> The day she went missing. 9th December. Have I got it wrong?? xx


well she may not have mated for another 2days, then from the first mating you add 2 days for sperm to reach the egg, so its a really hard one to call, if she is digging im guessing that it will be in the next couple of days


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Right just come in from doing gardening and we have this..............



















It looks like either bile or wee colour. but her bellys full as shes eating well and her litter tray is near by and clean!!!!

what does the plug look like??

edit to add: when i cleaned the bedding the newspaper underneath was wet. looked as much as a small wee. clear and doesnt smell at all?????


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

bump..................


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi, yes that could be a show. Keep a close eye on her!


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Day 64............... 


No kittens yet. mums happy, eating well and settled. x


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

not long to go now!! bet you're excited.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

remember that it might not be day 64, even if she mated the day she left is more like 62, so i wouldnt get to worried if she doesnt have them within the next day or 2. Is she still digging?


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> remember that it might not be day 64, even if she mated the day she left is more like 62, so i wouldnt get to worried if she doesnt have them within the next day or 2. Is she still digging?


yea thanks.

no more digging was just the one off. shes so big now though. x


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

alisondalziel said:


> not long to go now!! bet you're excited.


very. :thumbup:


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Some pics of Crystal this evening. Sorry about the quality, I didn't want to put the flash on and disturb her.


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

WOW she looks even bigger poor little mite, I'd say about 6 kittens in there hun, do i get one if guess right


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

GeordieBabe said:


> WOW she looks even bigger poor little mite, I'd say about 6 kittens in there hun, do i get one if guess right


 6 kittens i hope not!! :thumbup:


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Day 65...............

Still nothing.


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

The waiting is terrible. I sometimes think it is the worst, well apart from the first week!

I had a bit of a fright last week, I bought a cat 3 weeks ago, came home from a funeral last Monday only to find she was giving birth!!!


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

WindyCity said:


> The waiting is terrible. I sometimes think it is the worst, well apart from the first week!
> 
> I had a bit of a fright last week, I bought a cat 3 weeks ago, came home from a funeral last Monday only to find she was giving birth!!!


it its, im not the most patient either. 

 oh no, how are they? xx


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

OK I think we 'may' have some action. we have leg twitching and grooming. will keep you all updated. x


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

kiara said:


> it its, im not the most patient either.
> 
> oh no, how are they? xx


Thankfully they are doing well, I though she was having a wee on my bed picked her up only to hear the squeak of a kitten, I thought i would start having kittens myself but went into breeder mode and got a box put her in it and just sat shocked for about 5 hours, thankfully she took it all in her stride and Mum and babies are doing very well. 

I love them so much!!!: thumbup::001_wub::001_wub: as does Mum!! She is doing great too she is a great Mum. It was a lovely end to the start of a horrid day!


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

It's soooo exciting! Good luck! I hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long. We're at the same stage as you it seems!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

good luck, remember that she prob is on day 63, so that sounds about right!how mant litters have you had before?


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

WindyCity said:


> Thankfully they are doing well, I though she was having a wee on my bed picked her up only to hear the squeak of a kitten, I thought i would start having kittens myself but went into breeder mode and got a box put her in it and just sat shocked for about 5 hours, thankfully she took it all in her stride and Mum and babies are doing very well.
> 
> I love them so much!!!: thumbup::001_wub::001_wub: as does Mum!! She is doing great too she is a great Mum. It was a lovely end to the start of a horrid day!


i think i would of been shocked too! 

love to see some pics, do u have any on here? xx


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

allycatsiamese said:


> It's soooo exciting! Good luck! I hope she doesn't keep you waiting too long. We're at the same stage as you it seems!


Thanks. good luck to you too. :thumbup:


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> good luck, remember that she prob is on day 63, so that sounds about right!how mant litters have you had before?


Thanks. 2 litters of kittens, only witnessed one and a litter of puppies. xx


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

kiara said:


> i think i would of been shocked too!
> 
> love to see some pics, do u have any on here? xx


No not yet I will start snapping them now they have moved into their bigger crate and post them on. 

How is your girl not showing any more "signs" whatever they are?! :lol:


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

WindyCity said:


> No not yet I will start snapping them now they have moved into their bigger crate and post them on.
> 
> How is your girl not showing any more "signs" whatever they are?! :lol:


ooh cant wait. :thumbup: :thumbup:

shes still eating but temp is 37.3/99.14 and losing discharge. xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

kiara said:


> ooh cant wait. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> shes still eating but temp is 37.3/99.14 and losing discharge. xx


how do you do her temp?? I wouldnt bother never been told to d oa cats temp, plus if its her bum will stress her more


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> how do you do her temp?? I wouldnt bother never been told to d oa cats temp, plus if its her bum will stress her more


I use a digital rectal thermometer. she quite happily let me do it this time. if it stressed her I wouldn't do it. xx


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

day 65. 

8.40pm
temp 37.3/99.14

10:50pm
temp 37.5/99.5

loving all these extra tummy rubs. :thumbup: xx


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't use rectal temp either, I am too scared!!! 

Glad she is enjoying her tummy rubs, can you tell her to hurry up now as I may start to feel impatient too.


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

Here is a pic from last week of my surprise babies!! 

Their colours are coming through a lot better now. 2 blue points, 2 cream point, 1 bicolour and one tortie colourpoint (who is staying)!!


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Day 66......

still no kittens..............

im having dreams of all sorts, just want them to be born and safe now.

shes still digging on and off.



WindyCity said:


> Here is a pic from last week of my surprise babies!!
> 
> Their colours are coming through a lot better now. 2 blue points, 2 cream point, 1 bicolour and one tortie colourpoint (who is staying)!!


gorgeous babies. :thumbup: what breed are they? xx


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

kiara said:


> Day 66......
> 
> still no kittens..............
> 
> ...


Ragdolls!! My babies!! Well my babies, babies....... too cute.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Hope everything goes nice and smoothly for you


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

WindyCity said:


> Here is a pic from last week of my surprise babies!!
> 
> Their colours are coming through a lot better now. 2 blue points, 2 cream point, 1 bicolour and one tortie colourpoint (who is staying)!!


oh purfect babies, can i have one


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

GeordieBabe said:


> oh purfect babies, can i have one


Yeah why not? :lol: :lol:

I was supposed to be keeping one, she is a *he*  I don't know what my children will say as they think we are definitely keeping one.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Day 67...........

Nowt....................


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Hope all goes well, maybe you'll have valentine kitties


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

Mind went all the way to day 69 twice. 

Not long now.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Day 68....

No babies but lots of digging in night and lots of poo!!!!!! 

Shes still eating and babies still moving. xx


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

It's horrible waiting isn't it  I can still remember how little sleep I had when we were waiting for our Coco to have her litter... not much at all  worth it when they come out though


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> It's horrible waiting isn't it  I can still remember how little sleep I had when we were waiting for our Coco to have her litter... not much at all  worth it when they come out though


it is terrible. iv got no nails left and the dreams im having! 
I just keep laying on the bed watching her!

Shes very very loving today and when i cleaned her (she cant reach anymore) there was some brownish discharge.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Some pics of Crystal today.......

She can get out of crate but this is where she choses to be......


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

great pictures :lol: Hope she doesn't keep you waiting too much longer


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Is she a pedigree cat or a moggy? Who is the father, do you know?

Sorry not good with cat breeds.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Is she a pedigree cat or a moggy? Who is the father, do you know?
> 
> Sorry not good with cat breeds.


Shes a very beautiful moggie. :thumbup:

Unfortuantly I dont know who the father is! My DD let her out whilst she was on call, id only had her 5ish weeks. She was missing for a month before a neighbour spotted her and i managed to coax her to me with food. xx


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Some more pics just because I think shes cute! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

what day is it today? remember that it could be 2/3even 4 days less than that...

she is looking nice  didnt raelise you were in essex where abouts are you?
is mum being spayed after? make sure your DD doesnt let her out again!! she can get pregnant right away!!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> w
> is mum being spayed after? make sure your DD doesnt let her out again!! she can get pregnant right away!!


Let's hope so ...

Good advice about spaying. Best Kiara rings vet and asks best time to take her cat in for spaying. Not suggesting money is an issue, but many good rescues will help with costs and will take kittens once weaned.

This means kittens will go to home checked families, be vet checked, wormed/flea treated, vaccinated, micro chipped and help given with neutering costs.

Few pet breeders/owners giving away their kittens or selling them can or are able to do this ... Just my thoughts :thumbup:


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> what day is it today? remember that it could be 2/3even 4 days less than that...
> 
> she is looking nice  didnt raelise you were in essex where abouts are you?
> is mum being spayed after? make sure your DD doesnt let her out again!! she can get pregnant right away!!


Its 68 days since she went missing.

Im RM area. Yea I will have her spayed when Babies are weaned.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Let's hope so ...
> 
> Good advice about spaying. Best Kiara rings vet and asks best time to take her cat in for spaying. Not suggesting money is an issue, but many good rescues will help with costs and will take kittens once weaned.
> 
> ...


I have had over 30 people contact me for a kitten. I have 3 of them on a definate list. I have visited there homes had a reference from there vets and searched there details on the internet.

The kittens will be vet checked, micro chipped, wormed with panacur and de flead with frontline. They will be weaned onto a diet of Purina Kitten, Iams Kitten and Science Plan Kitten the same as Mum is on. They will leave with a Kitten Pack containing all the info they need. New owners will have to sign a contract to haved the kittens neutered at 6 months old. I will offer life time back up.

They may be moggies for pet homes but imo they still deserve the very best start I can possinly give them.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

kiara said:


> I have had over 30 people contact me for a kitten. I have 3 of them on a definate list.


Are you selling them?


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Are you selling them?


I will be but only to cover costs of vaccinations etc, I will not be making any profit from them. The money is not important. Good forever homes are.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

kiara said:


> I will be but only to cover costs of vaccinations etc, I will not be making any profit from them. The money is not important. Good forever homes are.


How much will that work out as


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Micro chipping is £10 for the first and then £8 each after. Panacur is £4 a syringe. Frontline is £20 a bottle. Vet check is £12 + VAT works out about £16.


----------



## Annie2610 (Nov 14, 2010)

kiara said:


> Micro chipping is £10 for the first and then £8 each after. Panacur is £4 a syringe. Frontline is £20 a bottle. Vet check is £12 + VAT works out about £16.


if you are getting them vaccinated you will need to add £60+ to that aswel

i admire what your trying to do for these kitties and just because they are moggies shouldnt mean they are given away to any less of a standard than a pedigree.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Are you selling them?


I really hate how this is worded alot of the time. When my parents dog had puppies in the mid 90's and their cat had kittens in 2005/2007 the vet advised to sell the kittens, as someone willing to pay is more likely to give them a good home. Everyone thinks pregnant moggie = money grabbing human.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

Gratch said:


> I really hate how this is worded alot of the time. When my parents dog had puppies in the mid 90's and their cat had kittens in 2005/2007 the vet advised to sell the kittens, as someone willing to pay is more likely to give them a good home. Everyone thinks pregnant moggie = money grabbing human.


Totally agree, I often wonder whether some people are judging others by their own standards


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

kiara said:


> I have had over 30 people contact me for a kitten. I have 3 of them on a definate list. I have visited there homes had a reference from there vets and searched there details on the internet.
> 
> The kittens will be vet checked, micro chipped, wormed with panacur and de flead with frontline. They will be weaned onto a diet of Purina Kitten, Iams Kitten and Science Plan Kitten the same as Mum is on. They will leave with a Kitten Pack containing all the info they need. New owners will have to sign a contract to haved the kittens neutered at 6 months old. I will offer life time back up.
> 
> They may be moggies for pet homes but imo they still deserve the very best start I can possinly give them.


remember to add vacs to that, £50-70 per kitten, thats the basic! and you can buy a panacur bottle, its much better than those syringes a bottle, about £15 does a litter of kittens, those syringes barely does 1 kitten!

30 people! blimey, are they being advertised? how did they contact you? how come out of the 30 you only liked 3 of them??

Just remember with the neutering contracts you need to follow them up, or you will prob find that most people will also have 'accidental' litters 

ahh rm romford? i know it well!


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

kiara said:


> Micro chipping is £10 for the first and then £8 each after. Panacur is £4 a syringe. Frontline is £20 a bottle. Vet check is £12 + VAT works out about £16.


Kiara hun you don't have to explain yourself,you are doing right by your kittens,a lot say give them to rescues,so they can sell them as they give vacs etc, your doing all this yourself so why shouldn't you be able to sell them too,at least your doing everything right,so no one should judge you :thumbup:


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> remember to add vacs to that, £50-70 per kitten, thats the basic! and you can buy a panacur bottle, its much better than those syringes a bottle, about £15 does a litter of kittens, those syringes barely does 1 kitten!
> 
> 30 people! blimey, are they being advertised? how did they contact you? how come out of the 30 you only liked 3 of them??
> 
> ...


yea forgot to put that. iv never used the bottles always used the syringes with my pups.

I have advertised as well as word of mouth. contact through email first. those that only asked how much i didnt bother with. some were too far away for me to keep tabs. others just didnt feel right.

yep romford. where abouts are you? xx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Why shouldn't people ask questions if people are breeding and selling kittens?

Most breeders here are quite open about what they charge for their litters and upfront about what their kittens and puppies have had done, vaxed etc.

There are people breeding moggy kittens simply to sell and I'm curious to see what they are charging and what is provided. Also those selling kittens from "accidental litters"

Are you happy to tell me what you are ACTUALLY charging for your kittens?

If not say so, no worries.


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Why shouldn't people ask questions if people are breeding and selling kittens?
> 
> Most breeders here are quite open about what they charge for their litters and upfront about what their kittens and puppies have had done, vaxed etc.
> 
> ...


No I am not happy to disclose on an open forum for anyone on the internet to see.

I think its quite rude of you to ask. 

I have been on here for 2 years and I have never seen anyone say how much they are charging!!!!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, to be fair, the animal shelters I volunteer with also charge an "adoption package" fee which includes spaying/neutering, vaccinations, microchipping and deworming. So, I think this is what the OP is doing, rather than "selling" the cats. It is true that people willing to pay at least an adoption fee, would more likely be better "owners" than people getting kittens for free. Although perhaps the litter was accidental, at least the OP is trying to do the right thing rather than simply dumping them in a shelter or on the streets, or giving them away to "friends". It is more than what many of the other posters with "oops litters" are doing, IMO.

Good luck, I hope you find them all happy homes.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

GeordieBabe said:


> Kiara hun you don't have to explain yourself,you are doing right by your kittens,a lot say give them to rescues,so they can sell them as they give vacs etc, your doing all this yourself so why shouldn't you be able to sell them too,at least your doing everything right,so no one should judge you :thumbup:


Not all 'rescues' give jabs etc and not all are as squeaky clean as they'd have you believe  I know of a so called 'rescues' down this way that goes around collecting cats and kittens that are advertised 'free to good home' and then sells them on for £30-£50 each depending on the breed. 

------------------
Kiara... you don't have to answer to anyone on here so just ignore the quizzing


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Day 69............

Lots of meowing if I leave her, has been digging in the night, quite restless..xx


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

kiara said:


> Day 69............
> 
> Lots of meowing if I leave her, has been digging in the night, quite restless..xx


Hopefully she'll start soon and then you can get some rest... after you've posted lots of lovely pics of course


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> Why shouldn't people ask questions if people are breeding and selling kittens?
> 
> Most breeders here are quite open about what they charge for their litters and upfront about what their kittens and puppies have had done, vaxed etc.
> 
> ...


moggies are around £30-80?


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

shazalhasa said:


> Not all 'rescues' give jabs etc and not all are as squeaky clean as they'd have you believe  I know of a so called 'rescues' down this way that goes around collecting cats and kittens that are advertised 'free to good home' and then sells them on for £30-£50 each depending on the breed.


Unfortunately some "rescues" are no better than animal dealers, but the good ones far outweigh the rest 
Just as you get dodgy cat breeders, you also get good ones 

If anyone is looking to avoid breeders and wants a happy healthy moggy kitten, best they call their local vets and ask who they recommend :thumbup:

The great thing is that if you adopt via rescue, they will ensure that the kittens mum is spayed asap if in there care. Even if they are taking kittens in, a good rescue will arrange or help with the cost of that mums spay too.

So, by adopting rather than buying moggy kittens you know you are part of ending the breeding cycle, rather than encouraging it :thumbup:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Cheers for negative rep shazhalasa


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

shazalhasa said:


> Hopefully she'll start soon and then you can get some rest... after you've posted lots of lovely pics of course


Thanks Shazalhasa, hopefully, I was up till 3am with her. Shes still really restless. Im sure she is having tightnings. xx


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Some more pics of my beautiful girl..........











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















''It wasn't me mum''


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

right ok, we have brownish red discharge down below, i thought earlier she was is labour as she seemed to be concentrating.

will update as and when.... wish me luck... :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I hope she's ok! Looks like we could have some valentine's kittens on the way :thumbup:


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

ooh it's been a while, hope everything is ok


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Still nothing im afraid. its gonna be a loonnngggg night!! xx


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> moggies are around £30-80?


actually hun iv'e seen some selling some at 125 and there not even vacs or anything and not even cute kittens


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

kiara said:


> Still nothing im afraid. its gonna be a loonnngggg night!! xx


are you sure she's pregnant hun and not just swallowed a melon :lol:

aw must be nearly time shes HUMONGUS


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

GeordieBabe said:


> actually hun iv'e seen some selling some at 125 and there not even vacs or anything and not even cute kittens


never see em sold with vacs/wormed (well they say they are wormed but i never believe it unless i see it) vet check or anything. just looked and found some for £150-200!!!!!!!!! add on £100 and you could get a fully vac regd pedigree! whoever is paying that and charging that are crazy, nice if you get can get it!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2011)

GeordieBabe said:


> actually hun iv'e seen some selling some at 125 and there not even vacs or anything and not even cute kittens


I once went to look at some cross kittens £250.
(Turkish van cross Persian apparently but mum didnt look Turkish van at all)
So I swiftly left....was only very young at the time.
So I spent £250 decorating my old house instead.



GeordieBabe said:


> are you sure she's pregnant hun and not just swallowed a melon :lol:


Could she be having a false? Or are you 100% sure? (I dont know how many days a cat should be pregnant for).


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> I once went to look at some cross kittens £250.
> (Turkish van cross Persian apparently but mum didnt look Turkish van at all)
> So I swiftly left....was only very young at the time.
> So I spent £250 decorating my old house instead.
> ...


£250 for a cross???  fora bout £50-100 more you can have avac reg pedigree!? I dont understand people 

cats are pregnant for the same amount of time as a dog think!

the 'average' is normaly around 63-65 days they normally give birth, but it can be between 60-70, but then you have to know the days they mated, cant go by the first day, takes 2days for the egg to meet the sperm...so add on 2 lol! :crazy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> £250 for a cross???  fora bout £50-100 more you can have avac reg pedigree!? I dont understand people
> 
> cats are pregnant for the same amount of time as a dog think!
> 
> the 'average' is normaly around 63-65 days they normally give birth, but it can be between 60-70, but then you have to know the days they mated, cant go by the first day, takes 2days for the egg to meet the sperm...so add on 2 lol! :crazy:


Ahh, and yeah at the time I just wanted a turkish van/turkish van cross but I realised how much they wanted for something they couldnt even prove mum was a turkish van.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Ahh, and yeah at the time I just wanted a turkish van/turkish van cross but I realised how much they wanted for something they couldnt even prove mum was a turkish van.


i bet they couldnt! there arent alot of them about and the breeders i know always make sure that they offspring are neutered, lovely lady she is and stunning cats! I think people make it up, ive seen alot of 'crosses' that arent even genetically possible with the colours they produce 

infact there is someone selling some impossible crosses, there are only 2 breeders in the uk and they are ALL neutered before going to new homes !! and they are stating there their cats are crossed with this breed  same with the breed they say its crossed with only a handful in the uk and they go neutered to, you can *TELL* that its a moggie  well, people buy it so they prob cant, alot of crosses i see are laughable really are, colours/hair length/looks/pattern just not possible they just make it up to push the price up, and people pay it! crazy


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Day 70............

Still in first stages of labour. no pushing or contractions yet but the past hour theres been alot more grooming. xx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> £250 for a cross???  fora bout £50-100 more you can have avac reg pedigree!? I dont understand people


I can't imagine paying anything for a moggie kitten from a breeder, but if they will pay it for dogs, then it's going to be the same for cats I guess ... crazy.


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

kiara said:


> Day 70............
> 
> Still in first stages of labour. no pushing or contractions yet but the past hour theres been alot more grooming. xx


Oh goody!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

pushing first out


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

kiara said:


> pushing first out


ooh exciting  I'm meant to be grooming but stuff it, will have to wait


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

1st born 9.53am placeta seen


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hooray :thumbup: Hope it all goes smoothly


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

kitten 1 dry and suckling :thumbup:


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

pushing no 2


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck:thumbup:


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

kitten 2 11.34 breech placenta seen


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

kitten 2 dry and suckling.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for the updates Kiera - keep em coming! :thumbup:


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

kitten 3 stillborn! :crying:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

kiara said:


> kitten 3 stillborn! :crying:


Oh no! I am so sorry


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

kitten 4, 13.43 suckling, :thumbup:


----------



## allycatsiamese (Jun 29, 2010)

Congrats! Your wait is finally over. Truly sorry to hear about kitten #3. I hope the rest goes well and that mom and babies are doing okay.


----------



## WindyCity (Dec 18, 2010)

allycatsiamese said:


> Congrats! Your wait is finally over. Truly sorry to hear about kitten #3. I hope the rest goes well and that mom and babies are doing okay.


I cannot add more than that sorry about no 3 nature sucks sometimes  but look to all the other lovely babies you have !!!


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

kitties so far................


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry you had one little one stillborn  Hope the others are doing okay


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lol so you maNANGed to get to bed?? What a considerate girl!!! :laugh:

I knew there would be whites!! :001_wub: are they boys or girls!! 

sorry about number 3  very said


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Not sure if shes completely finished. i think i felt 1 more. mum has eaten and had a drink. 

1: 9.53 Black/White 110g F?
2: 11.34 White/Grey patch on head 117g F?
3: 12.26 White/Black Stillborn
4: 13.43 White 120g M?

Will double check sex later.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Great news and gorgeous kittens!! 

Kitten 3 didn't make it for me either 

Hope the others thrive :thumbup:


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol so you maNANGed to get to bed?? What a considerate girl!!! :laugh:
> 
> I knew there would be whites!! :001_wub: are they boys or girls!!
> 
> sorry about number 3  very said


I ended up going to bed at 1am, slept next her and set my alarm for every hour. Shattered!!!!


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats on kitties  sorry about no 3 rip little one xxx


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

More pics...........:001_wub::001_tt1::001_wub:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

RIP little stillborn kitten ...


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

aww I missed most of it, really sorry about number 3 

They look really sweet :001_wub:


----------



## Annie2610 (Nov 14, 2010)

Can i have the black and white one 

Sorry about number 3 RIP xxx


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

aw congrats on kittens sorry about number 3


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Kiara - the kittens are absolutely adorable and I particularly like the picture with Mum with her paw across them! So sweet x :001_wub:


----------

